# Hello - New Member



## CW225 (May 29, 2020)

Hi Lads,

Great forum!  Greetings from Ireland. I took the plunge and bought a car that I always wanted, a TT Mk1 225.

Looking to restore it to as original spec as possible (looking for a set of competition alloys for it) with a few modifications (i think the v6 rear valance looks good on red cars). Paint needs restoring on bonnet, wing mirrors and roof as has faded and peeled.

Looking forward to sharing on this forum and looking for any advice I might need.

Regards,
JP


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi JP, Welcome to the TTF.& MK1 ownership.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## CW225 (May 29, 2020)

Thanks Hoggy & Yellow_TT.


----------

